# ******* rod guide repair



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Noticed last trip out the ceramic insert in one guide on my nice pole was missing. I think it got hit with something when my boy was loading or unloading gear. Anywho I've replaced guides in the past, but I got an idea that worked out rather well.

The metal of the guide itself was fine, just the ceramic insert was gone. I put a piece of tape under the guide and then with a toothpick, coated the top portion with a nice smooth bead of JBWeld. If you put in on and dont mess with it, JBWeld will self level down to a shiny smooth surface. The tape was to keep it from dripping off and allowing me to make the "bead" wider than the metal of the guide. I was able to make a nice coating on the top half of the guide and let it dry. I then removed the tape, reversed the pole and this time without tape, coated the bottom of the guide to match the top. I let it dry and wala, a custom JBWeld insert where the ceramic used to be. Inside the guide, it dried very slippery and smooth. The outer edge had some rough spots I smoothed out with a dremel.

I tested it with some line and it slides freely with no hangups inside the guide. Pretty easy repair, the JBWeld might outlast the other ceramic inserts!


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Photos or it didnt happen


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

JB Weld is actually some pretty impressive stuff. However, I would not risk the use of Nanofil with a guide serviced in this method. One small nick and all the beauty of the fabulous Nano will be for not.
Congrats on the ingenious repair though!


----------

